# Repurposing a portion of a sprinkler zone



## markjhatch (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi,

I have an existing in ground sprinkler system for a lawn that is going to become part patio. Closest to the valve, is a sprinkler head (call it #1) I would like to keep. Downstream from this sprinkler head is another sprinkler head (call it #2) that I would like to turn into a water supply for an outdoor kitchen. All the other heads will be capped, so only worrying about these two sprinkler heads.

Does anybody know about a local valve that I could install on sprinkler head #1? I am willing to trench power to the head if low voltage). Then I would keep the main valve open and have water for the outdoor kitchen and only turn on sprinkler head #1 when I wanted to water the smaller lawn.

I also assume I will need to anti-siphon system too and appreciate any thoughts.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should check your local code for this. I don't think this would be legal. Even if it was I would not do it. The materials used for irrigation system might not be potable water safe and or the risk of contamination from dirt getting into the system and growing bacteria are too high in my opinion.


----------



## markjhatch (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks, was worried about those issues. The alternative thru some sort of hose didn't seem very good either...

Mark


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Some rotors have an on/off control on them -- this is a feature of the Hunter I-20 that I've been using.

As a serial renovator, I like the head on/off control as I can turn off heads that are in areas that aren't being renovated.

However, I'm with @g-man that I wouldn't want to drink any of the water that flowed through the irrigation system piping, for risk of contamination.

I agree with coming up with a code-compliant solution instead (like installing some new plumbing completely separate from the irrigation system.)


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think you could use the irrigation supply line for anything, so long as the water fixtures were clearly identified as non-potable. 
If you're expecting the water to be potable, I think you need to find a different solution.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

markjhatch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an existing in ground sprinkler system for a lawn that is going to become part patio. Closest to the valve, is a sprinkler head (call it #1) I would like to keep. Downstream from this sprinkler head is another sprinkler head (call it #2) that I would like to turn into a water supply for an outdoor kitchen. All the other heads will be capped, so only worrying about these two sprinkler heads.
> 
> ...


Can be done, but what will inevitably happen is someone will be at a party and use the non-potable water from the "faucet" to fill their ice cup. I do not recommend doing this for that very reason, it's going to cause problems down the road.


----------

